# Welcome OfficerFarva our new AG mod!



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool man!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm losing track of Mods.........I think we have as many mods as posters in AG!

btw...Congrats Officer F.


----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

what about the guy in his 80's who always wants to mod?..cant recall his name..its rhymes with a beer that sucked and was only sold for a year or so to the kneegrows...


----------



## jas101 (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats OF!


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

What exactly does a mod do?  Congrats Farva Bean


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2014)

I am so fucking jealous all my glitter fell off


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2014)

And bumps w/p  threads


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

and not be gainfully employed?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Welcome to the team!



A solid choice......


s2h said:


> what about the guy in his 80's who always wants to mod?..cant recall his name..its rhymes with a beer that sucked and was only sold for a year or so to the kneegrows...



Who ever he is I'm sure he would be a better choice than you......


----------



## charley (Sep 24, 2014)

o.m.g.  



..[still waiting on REDDOG's MODSHIP]


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 24, 2014)

Farva! Ya damn sell out!

Kidding, but no i'm not!


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Bask in the envy of the regular posters and take bribes from sponsors to promote their gutter oil.




this...this is actually what mods do



holy fuck ...I can think of a few other mods who are gonna fuckin die when they see this...
I'm chuckling to myself just thinkin about it


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

oh fuck..I just realized I have all of general interest, I thought I just had general discussion...I have the sexual health section too!

saaaweeet


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh fuck..I just realized I have all of general interest, I thought I just had general discussion...I have the sexual health section too!
> 
> saaaweeet



Way to change this celebration for the great achievement by Farva to a discussion about you and your power....  narcissism


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2014)

Farva has negged me more then any other member. Glad to have blah blah blah...Go fuck yourself farva.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

This place is getting like my work, more chiefs that indians.........


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

dont be jealous or your glitter will fall off too


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Way to change this celebration for the great achievement by Farva to a discussion about you and your power....  narcissism




negged


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

awe...  my first neg...  and it came from you.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Bask in the envy of the regular posters and take bribes from sponsors to promote their gutter oil.



You catch on quick. Nothing like some GMP bathtub gearz.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Riles (Sep 24, 2014)

and......away we go


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 24, 2014)

Farva wasnt a mod?

Is this IM's new way of getting the OG posters to stick around.   what do mods get paid in???? bunk Econtrol


----------



## Saney (Sep 24, 2014)

Another gay mod.


----------



## Watson (Sep 24, 2014)

Farva tried to sell a rats asshole to a blind man for a wedding ring.......fucken degenerate......

grats dude


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Another jew mod? I see a pattern here...


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

wait, he is a Jew?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yup, Officer Goldman Farvstein


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh great another tranny


----------



## ROID (Sep 24, 2014)

Why does ag need a mod ?

Excellent Choice.

I would like to be considered for modship of the help desk.


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 24, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Yup, Officer Goldman Farvstein



Canadian Jew?

Is that possible?  

I guess it is....masaltofff you poutine and brisket eatin sonofabitch!

*List of Canadian Jews

Actors and performers[edit]*



Liane Balaban[SUP][3][/SUP]


Lani Billard (1979 &#150; ) television actress (_Ready or Not_)[SUP][4][/SUP]
Neve Campbell, film and television actress (_Scream_)[SUP][11][/SUP]
Maury Chaykin, American-Canadian Actor
Emmanuelle Chriqui, actress
Lauren Collins, television actress (_Degrassi: The Next Generation_)[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP]
Drake (entertainer), television actor (_Degrassi: The Next Generation_)[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP]
Jake Epstein, teen idol/TV actor (_Degrassi: The Next Generation_)[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP]
Stacey Farber, television actress (_Degrassi: the Next Generation_)[SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP]
Celia Franca, ballerina[SUP][7][/SUP]
Jake Goldsbie, television actor (_Degrassi: the Next Generation_)[SUP][18][/SUP]
Lorne Greene, actor
Nathan Fielder, actor, comedian
Kenny Hotz &#150; filmmaker, actor, producer, director, journalist, photographer and writer[SUP][8][/SUP]
Lou Jacobi, actor
Shane Kippel, television actor (_Degrassi: The Next Generation_)[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][19][/SUP]
Mia Kirshner, actress
Sylvia Lennick, actress[SUP][9][/SUP]
Caissie Levy, stage actress and singer
Eugene Levy, actor, television director, producer and writer[SUP][10][/SUP]
Jaclyn Linetsky, television actress (_15/Love_)[SUP][11][/SUP]
Howie Mandel, actor & comedian[SUP][12][/SUP]
Rick Moranis, Actor, comedian, musician[SUP][13][/SUP]
Spencer Rice &#150; writer, director and performer[SUP][8][/SUP]
Seth Rogen, film/television actor (_Freaks and Geeks_)[SUP][14][/SUP]
Saul Rubinek, actor, director, producer and playwright[SUP][15][/SUP]
William Shatner, actor/director/writer best known for his performances as Captain Kirk in _Star Trek_ on both television and in film from 1966 &#150; 1994
Frank Shuster, comedian
Anna Silk, actress starring in TV series Lost Girl.[SUP][16][/SUP]
David Steinberg, comedian, actor, writer, director, and author[SUP][17][/SUP]
Kyle Switzer, television actor (_15/Love_)[SUP][18][/SUP]
Al Waxman, actor[SUP][19][/SUP]
Johnny Wayne, comedian
*Directors and producers[edit]*



David Cronenberg - filmmakers, screenwriter[SUP][20][/SUP]
Kenny Hotz &#150; filmmaker, actor, producer, director, journalist, photographer and writer[SUP][8][/SUP]


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

No Jesus lovin' mods?   Hmmmmm.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2014)

Say it with ya chest, Little ass nigga


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 24, 2014)

Private snowball!


----------



## independent (Sep 25, 2014)

Free gearz!!!!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Awe shit how long before OF disappears


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ball cancer


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 25, 2014)

I can see where this thread is headed


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Ball cancer




"like"


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> No Jesus lovin' mods?   Hmmmmm.



Only geared jesus...SFW


----------



## sneedham (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats OF... You better share....lol....


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 26, 2014)

hopefully it will bring jenius back..


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2014)

now if OF is like every other mod, his posting will taper off until he barely posts at all..........then he will just be left begging sheriv for nudes.........

most of the great posters became mods then stopped being funny.........


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Griff's got a point


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

Griffith said:


> now if OF is like every other mod, his posting will taper off until he barely posts at all..........*then he will just be left begging sheriv for nudes*.........
> 
> most of the great posters became mods then stopped being funny.........




omg, its already come to that! he's doomed


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> When you guys became mods did WP also offer you 10 free vials if you'd put a good word out for him every now and then?


No..he just gave me like 20 bottles of var and winny and a thousand xannies
Sounds like you're getting fucked bro


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

Where IS jenius...your alter ego was funnier and more handsome


----------



## Jeenyus (Sep 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Where IS jenius...your alter ego was funnier and more handsome


I left, I couldn't handle all the wanna be juice heads who think they're big acting all E tough on an online forum. 
Its not my fault they take insulin and every hormone known to man yet they still look like shit. Yet they always felt the need to take it out on me . This made Jeenyus very sad, so I packed my bags and left for a better happier place.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeenyus said:


> I left, I couldn't handle all the wanna be juice heads who think they're big acting all E tough on an online forum.
> Its not my fault they take insulin and every hormone known to man yet they still look like shit. Yet they always felt the need to take it out on me . This made Jeenyus very sad, so I packed my bags and left for a better happier place.



I'm watching naked dating on vh1


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2014)

So what changes has OF put into effect


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Waiting for hookers and coke


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

So who are the ag mods now???


----------



## ROID (Sep 27, 2014)

Griffith said:


> now if OF is like every other mod, his posting will taper off until he barely posts at all..........then he will just be left begging sheriv for nudes.........
> 
> most of the great posters became mods then stopped being funny.........



I've noticed this pattern as well.

What are your thoughts about India's economic uprising ? They seem to be following the same path as China.

Yeah , moderation and homosexuality.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2014)

IM mods just want to get it on their resume then they leave to a more respectable site


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol Internet mods and resume's. HAH


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 30, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> This place is getting like my work, more chiefs that indians.........



Evry poster is a mod or rep


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm no mep, and it's going to stay that way.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

don't be jealous


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Evry poster is a mod or rep




then why aren't you driving new traffic to the site?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> then why aren't you driving new traffic to the site?



rather than away......


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> don't be jealous



Not jealous in any capacity...well maybe of this DJ guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> then why aren't you driving new traffic to the site?



Who is?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> All chances of bringing back the golden days of this board are gone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woops...phone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Who is?.



I thought my  was bringing in new folks.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 1, 2014)

There is no way to recruit new people to a place based on illegal activities

New people will come....then they will find asf cause it has traffic....ironmags supps will find people....imr will help


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)

To be a mod you should be over 200 lbs forsure and look like you touched a weight once or twice.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)

I can make a fucking list with mods with no cred around here!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 1, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> To be a mod you should be over 200 lbs forsure and look like you touched a weight once or twice.



So anyone under 200 should be dismissed? I don't buy that. Not everyone can look like HeavyIron, some people are built to be 5-8 175, so you have to make that look the best that it can be........


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)

5'8 175 is ok what im getting at is you shouldn't be a anonymous poster.I think kos was a good choice but other then that


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

hey fuck off!


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2014)

..Welcome to , 'It doesn't matter land'......


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> hey fuck off!



Sheri you where good choice.Solid in my book!!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seems legit OTG gets my vote.


----------

